

Show HN: Requests for PHP - HTTP library, my project for the last few weeks - rmccue
http://requests.ryanmccue.info/

======
rmccue
I say "the last few weeks", but really, that's just when I've been focussing
on it. This library has been in development for at least a year. Finally
getting it released feels good.

If anyone wants any help with using this, they are most welcome to contact me
via <http://ryanmccue.info/> and of course via the issue tracker. :)

~~~
renownedmedia
It's a really sexy API, good job1

